# bow saw blade size



## donwilwol

I plan to make a bow saw and will make the first blade from a piece of broken bandsaw blade I have. I would like the blade to be the correct size in case I want to buy a replacement. Can someone tell me the measurement center to center on the holes of a purchased bow saw blade?

The saws on toolsforwoodworking are 12". Is 12" the most common? What are some other sizes?


----------



## Planeman40

My experience with bowsaws is there seems to be no specific size. My experience has also been that the blades that come with them are terrible. I have made blades from bandsaw blades that have all been much better cutting blades.

If it were me, I would make the saw size what I wanted and make up two or three blades of various tooth arrangements that I thought would be handy and be happy with that. If I needed any more blades I would make them as I needed them. There isn't much to it.

One more note. If you will go to a service that makes up bandsaw blades, usually an industrial supply company or a sharpening service, they will have end cut-offs they will probably give you. Bandsaw blades come in 100 ft. rolls prior to being cut to size and welded. Usually there is a piece left over after the last blade is made from a roll that is too short to do anything with and they toss it into a bin and eventually sell it for scrap or just trash them.

Planeman


----------



## WayneC

There are 3-4 places that I have seen that sell blades on the web. Sizes are fairly limited. I am thinking I will just get the parts from tools for working wood and go from there. I plan to buy a number of their blades…

I do like the idea of being able to make them like Planeman suggests, I saw a 9" blade antique I would love to model a saw after.


----------



## Loren

My bowsaws are 22".

Butcher's bone saw blades are available in that size and work
very well when re-shaped for ripping for using the bow saw 
for joinery.


----------



## cutmantom

i made one following toolsforwoodworking but used a 6 inch coping saw blade, all i need to do to use a 12 inch blade is to make a new bar


----------



## RGtools

22, 24 and 28 are all pretty common.

What king of work are you going to press the saw to do? For curves I think shorter is better, for resaw longer makes life easier.


----------



## mafe

What do you need?
Think that is the best answer.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Mine's 18" if memory serves. I bought mine from an Ebay seller and the blade is clearly one from a 1 1/4" bandsaw. I'd be happy to take detailed pics/measurements if you happen to like mine.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd love to get the measurements. Also I plane to make the blade holders, so some close ups of those would be helpful as well.


----------



## WayneC

Don, check this site out….










http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=NEXT&StoreCode=toolstore&nextpage=/extra/bowsawdesign.html


----------



## donwilwol

I came up with this. Project posted soon.


----------



## BarneyTomB

Here's a link to a bow saw plan from Gramercy. For resawing I use bi-metal power hacksaw blades.


----------

